# 71 GTO formula steering wheel



## wingmkr2 (May 29, 2018)

Anyone had their formula steering wheel restored? Who did you use?

Anyone had their formula steering wheel leather wrapped?

Need to get mine restored and wrapped and do not want to buy reproduction


----------

